# Different ideas finishing the inside of a pole barn



## turpehar

Hello peeps.

I am interested in seeing pictures from different methods of finishing the inside of your insulated/heated pole barns. I have had mine up since 2005 but I just did finish adding radiant tubing into a 5' concrete floor pour. I have been kicking around drywall for the upper 8' and ald style metal shed siding for the first 4' with rough cedar trim.

Please share, and thanks. 

View attachment 140604_0000 (1).jpg


View attachment 140605_0003 (1).jpg


View attachment 140606_0000.jpg


View attachment 140608_0000.jpg


----------



## Chris

Sounds like a great idea! The question I have for you is what are the costs of running radiant floor heating like that? Out here in CA we don't need it but I am curious.


----------



## oldognewtrick

What about running 4' of barn wood siding around the bottom and drywall above? Just a thought.


----------



## turpehar

Chris said:


> Sounds like a great idea! The question I have for you is what are the costs of running radiant floor heating like that? Out here in CA we don't need it but I am curious.



This shed is 1008sq ft (28 x 36) with 12' walls. I am moving from my large two car attached garage (24 x 28).

The tubing cost $240 delivered (1000')
Foam insulation 24 sheets @ $15 each, $360
Remesh 34 @ $7.50 each, $255
6Mil plastic moisture barrier $50
Remesh ties $20
Wire ties (1000) for tubing to remesh $30

That's it to have the concrete ready to continue. I supsect that it will cost me about $800 more to complete using an on demand hot water system.



oldognewtrick said:


> What about running 4' of barn wood siding around the bottom and drywall above? Just a thought.



I would love to do that but I am running a custom 4x4 shop where I do a lot of welding, cutting, and grinding. Might be catching the joing on fire. But I would love to do it.


----------



## mustanggarage

personally I am a huge fan of white pegboard.  it will burn but not easily in my first garage I covered the lower 3 feet with plywood, then 4 feet of pegboard and 1 foot of plywood at the top.  that protected the lower part where most of the tools and things might break the pegboard I thoght.  in my new garage I just ran the pegboard up from the floor.  I love being able to hang stuff anywhere.  in your case you could cover the lower 3 -4 feet with metal then run the pegboard around the next 4 feet (they come in 4x8 sheets) then the top in metal again or drywall or even run the pegboard all the way to the top.  it is cheaper than plywood and since it is white it brightens the interior up nicely.


----------



## zannej

Very nice work on that pole barn!

That structure reminds me a bit of my workshop, only mine doesn't have radiant heating. 

I think before being able to give any advice, it would help to know the function of the barn. Will it hold feed or any livestock? Will it be a workshop? Is it just going to be for storage? Will it serve as a garage?

In my workshop we put insulation in the walls, put up plywood, and painted. I do know that you can't have raw wood touching cement so you'd have to treat it or put something in between the floor and the plywood. At least I think...

I know this is a small picture and the work was incomplete, but this was an interesting wall treatment:






This was neat too:





Pegboard is an interesting idea. I have some of that in my workshop too.

I forgot to mention that if you like looking at pictures and have some time to kill, Houzz will likely have a plethora of ideas in picture form of how to do the interior. I'd go look and see if there's anything interesting, but I have to wait until my ISP's unrestricted bandwidth period (midnight to 4:59am)


----------



## turpehar

I started wrapping the inside with radiant barrier to cut down on the radiant heat.. 

View attachment 140621_0000.jpg


----------



## zannej

It looks good! I think that maybe you might want to do peg board on the upper walls (I believ e someone else suggested that) for at least some of the walls and something more solid lower down. Although it looks kinda cool all silvery like that. Reminds me of some science fiction movies.


----------



## turpehar

zannej said:


> It looks good! I think that maybe you might want to do peg board on the upper walls (I believ e someone else suggested that) for at least some of the walls and something more solid lower down. Although it looks kinda cool all silvery like that. Reminds me of some science fiction movies.



I am planning to put girts on the inside and then insulate between that and the foil. Will use something rigid to about waist high, then drywall above that.

Thanks


----------



## zannej

turpehar said:


> I am planning to put girts on the inside and then insulate between that and the foil. Will use something rigid to about waist high, then drywall above that.
> 
> Thanks



Sounds like a good plan. I look forward to seeing more pictures.


----------



## turpehar

I have had to stop working on the shed for a while. I have customers I want to keep happy so I have moved those projects from the garage to the shed and started back working on them. I was able to get all the radiant barrier up on the walls. 

View attachment shed.jpg


----------



## Chris

I'm still jealous.


----------



## zannej

It looks beautiful so far!


----------



## colleenhuntley

I had a 40x28 pole barns colorado springs building made from a steel building company at Colorado. After putting usb sheet on girders these professionals wrapped the whole outside with a house wrap and add Styrofoam insulation from inside.


----------



## zannej

jamesrodriguez said:


> I had a 40x28 pole barns colorado springs building made from a steel building company at Colorado. After putting usb sheet on girders these professionals wrapped the whole outside with a house wrap and add Styrofoam insulation from inside.



How much did that cost?

I need to have my old barn torn down and replaced. It's in horrible shape. One day I'll post some pictures.


----------

